# Fish of the night!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Those daylight fish always take the thunder for being interesting and beautiful, but the fish of the night are just as fun to observe, so at 12:30 last night i snapped all of my night fish on the camera(pleco and cories feeding). Interestingly enough i can get them in some interesting and natural poses because the focusing light on my camera is red and they cant see that frequency of light, so they don't get disturbed and the flash is momentary so it doesn't disturb them badly either. So i snapped these photos and had a lot of fun doing it!
my 55 gallon with my 15 C.Paleatus and 2 C.Trilinatus (GOT TO FIND MORE!)
And my seven inch Common pleco Jimmy ( i know he will get big! i love him though so unless emergency to my fish's health!he isnt going anywhere!)








































These are my albinos and the betta Rambo in their 10 gallon tank
























And lastly my pleco chester in his 20 gallon tank munching on his algae wafer


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice! Awesome pics.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh how I wish I could get pics that good of my fish. I love the peppered cories. I'm going to get some more of them as soon as I can. The pleco is pretty neat too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Great pics! I love the Paleatus cories....one day I'll have room for yet another species of cories.  Jimmy is a big boy! Does he bother your cories?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone! And no Jimmy is a very nice pleco, the cories like to hide around him during the day, i guess they feel secure with their big but cowardly guardian


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Trust their to be like 20 of them just on Corydoyas, is that all you have in your main tank lol?

`Mishy


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Trust their to be like 20 of them just on Corydoyas, is that all you have in your main tank lol? Oh wait I spot a pleco.

`Mishy


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

well just those corydoras are in my main tank, the albinos are in my beta tank, i didnt include my bronze cories they are in my dads tank in his room.


----------

